# Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*

					Maxis patcht Sim City weiter im hohen Takt. In Patch 7 dürften sich Spieler auf einige Änderungen freuen, die das Spiel angenehmer machen sollen. So wurde der Verkehr überarbeitet und es dürfen nun auch Tunnel und Brücken gebaut werden. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche weitere Änderungen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*


----------



## hydroxy (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*

" Patch 7 läuft bereits auf dem Test-Server."
Hmm ich finde die Option gar nicht.  
Weiß emand was dafür zu drücken wäre?


----------



## Lg3 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*



hydroxy schrieb:


> " Patch 7 läuft bereits auf dem Test-Server."
> Hmm ich finde die Option gar nicht.
> Weiß emand was dafür zu drücken wäre?


 
Auf dem Test server spielen? Du startest den Sim City launcher drückst auf "Server Auswählen" und suchst dann den Server namens "Test"


----------



## hydroxy (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*

Ah okay >.< Das war ziemlich dämlich von mir. Ich wollte eigentlich auf die Straßen und Tunnel hinaus. Im Straßenmenu finde ich gar nichts derart.


----------



## mannefix (1. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*

Hört sich spannend an.


----------



## ilchy (2. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*

ah ha.. bleibt abzuwarten wie sich der Verkehr dann entwickelt. Werde mich heute Abend mal auf den Testserver begeben und nachsehen .

Hab gestern die neue Region (patch 6) getestet und für gewöhnlich baue ich immer kreisförmig die größte Straße rings rum, damit da der verkehr fließen kann und sich auf die kleinere Straßen verteilen kann.
Was mich da aber dermaßen aufregt ist, dass ich jedesmal ellen lange Staus habe, die wie folgt aussehen.

3 Spurige Straße und alle Spuren stehen. Dann fliege ich über den Verkehr hinweg zur Kreuzung und sehe das mitten drin einfach mal die Autos auf die ganz linke Spur wechseln weil sie abbiegen wollen, verstopfen aber den gesammten verkehr und vorne an der Kreuzung ist nur eine einzige Spur belegt und es staut sich... Wäre mal cool wenn man Einbahnstraßen einführt oder das Autos mal Umgehungsstraßen nutzen...


----------



## CroCop86 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City Patch 7: Straßentunnel, -brücken und mehr*



ilchy schrieb:


> ....Wäre mal cool wenn man Einbahnstraßen einführt ...


 
Ja genau auf diese warte ich auch. Die braucht man einfach


----------

